# Baker B3 Fire !!!!!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All
As most of you know Gene Baker had a great guitar company at the beginning of this decade. Baker Guitars. I was a huge proponent of Baker guitars and owned many (read lots) of his very special guitars. I still have one remaining of those. 
Thanks to Lance at Rays Guitars I have been able to sample the reinvention of Baker as B3 guitars. 
Gene has returned with a vengeance !!!!!! This is actually my second B3. I got a an Earth model (his flat top Jr. style model) a few weeks ago and I love it. But this is his carved maple top model he calls Fire. As you can see in the pix, this is one exceptional looking guitar. With the subtle honeyburst stain just accenting the superior eastern flame maple top, it is stunning in person. The mineral deposits in the top and the spaulting make this guitar a real individual in the galaxy of thousands of flame topped beauties. This is one of only four Korina bodied Fire guitars he is making. They are serial numbers 48 thru 51. This is #51, the last of the bunch. The body is finished in an aged cherry, a perfect and classic complement to the burst top. The head stock has an ebony overlay. And the fingerboard....ohh the fingerboard, is one of the most gorgeous pieces of Brazilian rosewood I’ve ever seen.
Okay so it looks stunning (IMHO) , but does it perform at that level. It is loaded with two Wolfetone Dr. Vintage pickups. I hadn’t heard these Wolfetone pickups until Larry Bethune brought over his Historic Les Paul Custom a few weeks ago. I was mightily impressed. Although he had a model called Marshallheads installed in the LP, I knew these Dr. Vintage models had a good chance of being as cool as them. I have to say.....the bridge pickup is the closest I’ve ever heard to a real good PAF. This pickup has that “click” that PAFs have. In addition, when turned down to a rhythm volume there seems to be a slightly out of phase tone almost Tele bridge meets a good Strat in the bridge/middle position. This guitar has a very individual sound. I could tell in the first 10 seconds of plugging it in. This I might say is my fav bridge humbucker tone I’ve ever owned. I guess that’s worth the price of admission alone. The neck pickup is also very cool, low output, clear and clean. Not as individual as the bridge pickup but very nice and sweet. Through my 66’ Bassmaster with a 2x12 Vox cab with Celestion Golds, this guitar gave up all the goods. I was able (with the twist of the volume controls) to achieve some quacky country stylings, smooth blues rhythm, chimey pop chords, stinging blues/rock solos and vicious, snarly rock tones. Can you tell I’ll be spankin’ this plank for some time to come?
In conclusion, this is an expensive bit of wood and metal but...........what price glory? :^) 
It was worth every penny. 
Thanks Lance for another great guitar.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Magnificent specimen.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

beautiful man.

You're right, GREAT looking fretboard. And I expect, over the next 5 or so years, no one will make a Braz Board guitar again.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

*wow !!*

holy c^%&*@p !! Pete !!

just when I think I can't be more jelous of your wicked gtrs....here you go again !!! lol

fantastic gtr.....!

(p.s. its stephen from tgp) great site here !

awesome to see so many Canadian gtr fans !

looking forward to learning more here !

take care Pete, and congrats on that stunner.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing looking guitar, thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent - lovely photos as well - thanks for sharing!

Peter


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score Pete. Again you have given me a case of GAS! Stunning. I have never had the pleasure of playing a Baker let alone a B3. What are the necks like? How do they feel in comparision to a PRS wide-fat neck (my favourite)?


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey faracaster....
looks like a keeper for sure....well done....

Auger


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$%*&^)_)*&$$%^))$%$ !!!!!

p.s. See my sig.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hi All
> As most of you know Gene Baker had a great guitar company at the beginning of this decade. Baker Guitars. I was a huge proponent of Baker guitars and owned many (read lots) of his very special guitars. I still have one remaining of those.
> Thanks to Lance at Rays Guitars I have been able to sample the reinvention of Baker as B3 guitars.
> Gene has returned with a vengeance !!!!!! This is actually my second B3. I got a an Earth model (his flat top Jr. style model) a few weeks ago and I love it. But this is his carved maple top model he calls Fire. As you can see in the pix, this is one exceptional looking guitar. With the subtle honeyburst stain just accenting the superior eastern flame maple top, it is stunning in person. The mineral deposits in the top and the spaulting make this guitar a real individual in the galaxy of thousands of flame topped beauties. This is one of only four Korina bodied Fire guitars he is making. They are serial numbers 48 thru 51. This is #51, the last of the bunch. The body is finished in an aged cherry, a perfect and classic complement to the burst top. The head stock has an ebony overlay. And the fingerboard....ohh the fingerboard, is one of the most gorgeous pieces of Brazilian rosewood I’ve ever seen.
> ...



in the words of Fat Bastard...that is Dead Sexy!!
i love the grain of the top so perfect.
much better than those over flamed tops.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is pretty friggin nice :banana: 

is the top carved?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bolero said:


> that is pretty friggin nice :banana:
> 
> is the top carved?


Sure is. Nice and deep.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow very cool. Want one of those myself.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Go to the for sale forum and it can be yours.... wonder what pete's getting to replace this one ???? We wait to see...Drool


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Lance is great to deal with he has doe a few transactions for me as well


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

re: Baker B3 - please see my sig. !!!!


----------

